# Rabbit Stew



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I made this today and it came out awesome! Only thing I did different was substitute real bacon for the canadian :thumbup: Enjoy!

1 rabbit
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
425 g diced tomatoes
1 cup red wine
1 cup water
100 g button mushrooms, sliced
125 g shortcut canadian bacon, sliced
2 medium carrots, chopped
2 medium onions, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon oregano
1/4 cup flour
Directions:

1
Grind pepper over the rabbit and place in the crock pot.
2
Combine all other ingredients EXCEPT FLOUR in a large bowl, mix well and pour over the rabbit.
3
Cover and cook on low for 6 hours for a small rabbit, or up to 8 hours for a large rabbit. Actually cook for half an hour less as below.
4
Thirty minutes before ready blend flour with 1/2 cup of water until it is a smooth paste, add to the pot and stir well to thicken and continue cooking covered for a further 30 minutes.
5
Give it a good stir and allow to rest 10-15 minutes before serving.
6
At this point the rabbit should be so tender that you can tear pieces off with a fork to serve rather than cut. Just scoop it all out onto a plate.
7
You'll end up with bones in the dish so eat much like you would a fish dish being careful for bones. Serve along with a nice crusty roll to soak up the juices.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!! That should be some good eats. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

Next rabbit I see is dun'fer this recipe looks goof.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

yallwatchthis said:


> Next rabbit I see is dun'fer this recipe looks goof.


Just finished the last of it up tonight.. It was awesome


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The rabbit, tame or wild or maybe road harvested?:whistling:


----------



## cantdrive55 (Dec 15, 2011)

That sounds great, gonna try it tonight!


----------

